

All About Skimmers - ZeroMinx
http://krebsonsecurity.com/all-about-skimmers/

======
ZachPruckowski
I've recently gotten into the habit of putting a fingernail under the keypad
and applying slight sideways pressure to the card-reader every time I use my
card at an ATM or gas pump. There's minimal risk of damaging legitimate
machinery (it's not like I apply much pressure), and I figure that it has to
cut my chances of being skimmed by a bit.

------
kiba
Evil, but ingenious.

